# Sugar, Source of Disease!



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Amazing, it takes a team of scientists to discover what many others already know.

Sugar is the source of disease.

Scientific team sounds the alarm on sugar as a source of disease

The article doesn't mention that sugar feeds cancer, but it does.

Healthy food is a lot more expensive than cheaper food that is processed and packaged. Ever notice how poorer people are so often obese? It isn't because they are eating better than you. The cheaper, processed foods are loaded with sugar.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

This isn't written for the people's benefit. This is written to install regulation, create taxation, and benefit govt. No different then global warming and the wars on tobacco, coal, and soon to be meat.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ripon said:


> This isn't written for the people's benefit. This is written to install regulation, create taxation, and benefit govt. No different then global warming and the wars on tobacco, coal, and soon to be meat.


You mean like that ban on super sized soft drinks in NYC?


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Correct. San Fran just tried to impose a tax per ounce on carbonated sugar drinks and the people there rejected it. Of course the soft drink companies spent a million in funny campaign ads to kill it.



Denton said:


> You mean like that ban on super sized soft drinks in NYC?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ripon said:


> Correct. San Fran just tried to impose a tax per ounce on carbonated sugar drinks and the people there rejected it. Of course the soft drink companies spent a million in funny campaign ads to kill it.


I never thought of that angle. Moron me, just figured they were putting information out there so people can make informed decisions.

You think deviously; I like you!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Thank you Denton I like you too. 

Remember a bureaucrat is only a capitalist in making his / her job more important. This means by increasing his / her budget, staff or number of departments. Look at global warming. When oil companies hired scientist to refute MMGW they were labeled biased, but yet no one calls the scientist (funded solely by government) who cried about MMGW biased. Those scientist who promote MMGW are ALL govt funded and just how much govt funding would they get if they told us it was a natural event we can't control, tax, and regulate. 

It's just another avenue to redistribution.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

My grandmother would watch me put three or four heaping teaspoons of sugar on my cereal, . . . into my coffee, . . . on my toast, . . . or just about anything else I ate as a kid, . . . and would lovingly nag me that if I kept it up, . . . I'd die of sugar diabetes.

I'm 70 now, . . . 6'1" and around 180, . . . sugar number usually is in the high 80's or low 90's when I see the Dr. . . . . so guess that prediction didn't materialize.

I'm thinking most of these others won't either, . . . but I am keeping my eye on foods that have mega amounts of high fructose corn syrup in their ingredients. Regular cane sugar or beet sugar, . . . I don't worry about.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Denton said:


> Amazing, it takes a team of scientists to discover what many others already know.
> 
> Sugar is the source of disease.


Sugar is THE source of disease? I don't think so. I'll buy that too much is bad for you, but THE source? Nope, and I stay away from sugar as much as possible.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Sugar can't be bad as its used to make moonshine. :bow:


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Denton!!! High fructose corn syrup (HFCS) is in every dang thing these days!!! It's super cheap to make so it takes the place of sweeteners that are better for you. I saw an awesome documentary on the corn syrup industry. 
5 Reasons High Fructose Corn Syrup Will Kill You - Dr. Mark Hyman


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> Sugar is THE source of disease? I don't think so. I'll buy that too much is bad for you, but THE source? Nope, and I stay away from sugar as much as possible.


Well sure, there is a tad of exaggeration in the title of the article. A source would be a better descriptive. Then again, considering how much is used in everything processed, nowadays, and that does not even take into consideration Dwight's propensity for dousing toast with sugar or my addiction to honeybuns...you have to admit that sugar can be linked to a lot of health woes of Americans, nowadays.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> Denton!!! High fructose corn syrup (HFCS) is in every dang thing these days!!! It's super cheap to make so it takes the place of sweeteners that are better for you. I saw an awesome documentary on the corn syrup industry.
> 5 Reasons High Fructose Corn Syrup Will Kill You - Dr. Mark Hyman


Yeah, that stuff is murder, and cheaper than sugar. Guess what is used like ain't nobody's business, but truly is everyone's business?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

If the ingredients of what you're eating sounds like an extinct dinosaur. I don't like artificial anything. Why engineer artificial foods in a lab when there has been food since the beginning of time?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Yes, I realize too much sugar is a bad thing but.... I still keep 20 lbs in my stores next to the salt and tobasco sauce. In moderation Sugar provides a lot of calories and makes some foods much tastier.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

James m said:


> If the ingredients of what you're eating sounds like an extinct dinosaur. I don't like artificial anything. Why engineer artificial foods in a lab when there has been food since the beginning of time?


While I tend to agree with you James m on most things (especially those hyphenated ingredients they include at the end of the list), . . . I'm seriously glad that a long time ago someone engineered biscuits, . . . chocolate cake, . . . pancakes, . . . chocolate cake, . . . apple pie, . . . chocolate cake, . . . spaghetti, . . . and did I mention chocolate cake, . . . ??

I'd be a basket case without some of those wonderfully engineered concoctions.

May God bless,
Dwight

PS: Did you know chocolate is not junk food??? It comes from a bean, . . . therefore it is technically a vegetable, . . . ain't it great?????


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Heres the real problem (just an article on it because I suck at explaining things)
Are Americans Malnourished Despite The Abundance of Food?

I realized this a long time ago and started eating healthier but it adjusts so much based on you personally its hard to tell. I was shocked when my nutritionist tells me I need to eat 4700 calories a day to avoid entering a starvation state, as well as consume 200 grams of protein daily and take 4-6 times the average daily requirements in vitamins.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

More, for Mish:

Newly Renamed High Fructose Corn Syrup Contains Toxic Mercury | Natural Society


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Denton said:


> More, for Mish:
> 
> Newly Renamed High Fructose Corn Syrup Contains Toxic Mercury | Natural Society


YEP!!!! It was #3 in my link!!
HFCS contains contaminants including* mercury* that are not regulated or measured by the FDA. An FDA researcher asked corn producers to ship a barrel of high fructose corn syrup in order to test for contaminants. Her repeated requests were refused until she claimed she represented a newly created soft drink company. She was then promptly shipped a big vat of HFCS that was used as part of the study that showed that HFCS often contains toxic levels of mercury because of chlor-alkali products used in its manufacturing.(i) Poisoned sugar is certainly not "natural".When HFCS is run through a chemical analyzer or a chromatograph, strange chemical peaks show up that are not glucose or fructose. What are they? Who knows? This certainly calls into question the purity of this processed form of super sugar. The exact nature, effects, and toxicity of these funny compounds have not been fully explained, but shouldn't we be protected from the presence of untested chemical compounds in our food supply, especially when the contaminated food product comprises up to 15-20 percent of the average American's daily calorie intake?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

No doubt, we have the right to know what they are putting into our food, and this is exactly why we should do everything we can to stay away from processed foods.

Yes, sweeteners make food taste "better" to our Western taste buds, but only because our taste buds have been programmed to think sweeter is better, and our bodies are now addicted to the added sugars and sweeteners.


----------



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

heres what i say about sugar and salt and I say the same to vegans about eating chicken and pizza. Being able to eat those foods is why I get up in the morning and go through out the day knowing I can come home and have a burger or a fat slice of chocolate cake.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Sugar arrests bacterial growth in wounds and aids in healing. Surely the "source" of disease wouldn't help so much.

"Everything, in moderation."


----------



## roteirod (Sep 24, 2014)

Yeah sugar is evil. They say it is a sweet death. It causes diabetes more and more frequently these days. It is a real problem. I found out a clinic recently which is called uctclinic. They treat diabetes with new cell method. What do you think of it? I wonder if it is so working


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

I have no problem with sugar ---- my wife, Mrs. Grouch, outlawed it for me! She listed my medical problems and how sugar aggravates them. I think she has a medical degree from Redbook or Women's Day magazines.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I agree. Too much of everything is bad. Except BACON.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

The real problem with HFCS is that it is CHEAP. It's chemically very similar to table sugar - which is not by the way a natural product; granulated table sugar a long way from a sugar beet itself. But we evolved in a world where sugar was scarce and its calories and quick energy valuable, so we evolved to seek it and appreciate it. Combine that with a very cheap source that companies can dump in every danged thing and you have a recipe for over-use. Not only diabetes and obesity, but heart disease, stroke, Alzheimer's etc. are encouraged by too much sugar. Sure, some people who got luck with their personal genetics can get away with it; but not people on average. So I just aim to eat less processed, and save the sugar for when it Really adds value to my life (spell that, C H O C O L A T E ).


----------

